# 85 Maxima Cold Start Problem



## adkerche (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi, I have a 1985 Maxima that starts fine in the summer but when the temp goes below 50 degrees or so the car will not start right up. It cranks for 15-20 sec and then starts and idles OK. At this time if you abruptly step on the gas pedal it will die. You can very slowly rev the engine up to higher RPM's. After a minute it runs fine but I worry that I am going to ruin the starter motor. I have taken it to several mechanics that have not been able to figure it out. (one of which changed the spark plugs, wires, and distributor cap with no change in the ability to start) I have changed the fuel filter and fuel pump. Does anybody have any ideas? OK thanks, Alex


----------



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

Check your cylinder head temp sensor (CHTS). It is located on the front cyl bank on the passenger side. These have at least two failure modes: 1) the sensor fails or harness fails with a short circuit or is above resistance spec. In this case, the enrichment cycle will not activate causing hard starting (could be your problem) 2) the connector gets corroded and shows open circuit and the enrichment circuit is on continuously and causes poor fuel mileage (not your problem). Check your ECM and system is functioning OK and check the codes by getting it in mode 3 self diagnostic. The ECM is under the passenger seat and can be accessed by moving the seat forward. A 44 code flashes the ECM is OK and there is not problem. If the CHTS is a problem the code will flash 13. Do a web search you can find the ECM trouble codes and additional info on the CHTS.


----------

